# New Snow Camo Pattern



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

Best way I have seen to use the ex-wife's wedding dress. She may have gotten the house, but look on the bright side, you got some sweet new camo.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ha!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG.... LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that's funny!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy S#@$ that's funny !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Needs longer sleeves and a higher neckline ;D


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

You could use the train on the back to carry the kill out of the woods.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha thats great


----------



## smncoyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol that is funny. My mom owns a bridal store if anyone is interested I can probably get you a deal on some of these.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

That's awesome!!!


----------

